# SC Railing Height Code?



## turboimpala (Feb 26, 2007)

The railing for the stairs in my house is too high and is not parallel to the steps (ranges from 38" - 41" from nose of tread).
Does anyone know the South Carolina building code for handrail height in stairwells?
Thanks!


----------



## LEVELBEST (Dec 28, 2006)

Lay a level across several treads, on the slope, and it should, by code, be anywhere from 30-38 inches from the BOTTOM of that level(the front of the tread) plumbed to the TOP of the handrail. I set mine at 34".


----------



## turboimpala (Feb 26, 2007)

That's exactly how I measured it so I'll lower it to 34".

Thanks dude!


----------



## woodman53 (May 31, 2010)

S.C. code is 36 for stairs and 42 in. for balconies no less than 36 in. in stairs or it will not pass


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

California code has handrail between 34"-38" finish, and balcony 42"above finish. I think this is pretty standard nation wide


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Scribbles said:


> California code has handrail between 34"-38" finish, and balcony 42"above finish. I think this is pretty standard nation wide


thats the national building code.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Good to know thanks :thumbsup: I only work in Cal and Nevada, codes are reciprocal here.​


----------



## LEVELBEST (Dec 28, 2006)

woodman53 said:


> S.C. code is 36 for stairs and 42 in. for balconies no less than 36 in. in stairs or it will not pass


LOL! I don't know where you build, but that isn't true.

Section R311.5.6.1
Handrail height, measured vertically from the sloped plane adjoining the tread nosing, or finished surface of ramp
slope, shall be not less than 30 inches and not more than 38 inches (965 mm).
Table R402.2

Trust me, they are much more strict on commercial than they are residential, and I do both. I have done 40+ houses and numerous commercial jobs in just in the last 4 years and this is the code here. I know this well because I had to make some rails at a church meet code recently, and had to make SURE they were right.


----------



## LEVELBEST (Dec 28, 2006)

_"Modification: The minimum height for handrails for stairs and ramps was reduced from 34
inches to 30 inches.
The modified section now reads: “Handrail height, measured vertically from the sloped
plane adjoining the tread nosing, or finished surface of ramp slope, shall be not less than
30 inches and not more than 38 inches (965 mm).”
Reason: To be consistent with prior editions of the code and prior construction practices in
South Carolina.
Note: Continued modification IRC 2003 08."_


----------

